# Boat Advice!!!



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Need advice: 

I'm about to purchase a used boat and I've never fished offshore or the bay in Pensacola. 

Can't decide if I need a *Bay Boat*, *Center Console* or even a *cuddy*. 

I want something flexible, offshore as well as inshore. I assume 22ft to 24 ft will do. Been told a bay boat rides rough but stable when stopped and a deep V center console rides smooth but rocks more when stopped to fish. Not sure how far offshore I'll need to travel to fill cooler with prized fish. I think a Bay boat 22 to 24 ft will do... not sure.

*Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated?* :notworthy:

Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do your research first, go out on a few different styles and make your decision. Don't rely on "what I like", or "What others like" YOU HAVE to like it..... Buy the right boat, and you wont have to "trade up" or "Trade down" for a long, long time....


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

What kind of fish do you want to catch? Do you have dreams of Red fish, Red Snapper, or Yellowfin Tuna? I don't think a bay boat would make a good offshore boat due to the low gunnels but others might disagree.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Wait....

Make some friends with boats and pay for gas!

You'll find out what you like eventually.

There is not a perfect boat for everything. Each comes with upsides and downsides.

It's nice having something you can handle and can get skinny but you'll get beat to death.

You want deliver the blow instead of taking a beating? Then get ready to pay for fuel and don't plan on going shallow.

You may not like it offshore. You may not have the time to learn inshore.

Or, if you have a lot of money, go through them and find out yourself!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

a 24 bay boat will do alot! but it also has its drawbacks....ive been to the edge in a 17' boat and other days a 24' barely made it out the pass....so with any boat you will have limitations on what you can and cant do. so descide on what you really are gonna use it for the most and start looking there. another thing is how comfortable you are operating a boat...if you dont feel that you can safely navigate a boat when it gets rough then offshore boats may not be what you want. i agree with the above stated and try and go out on different boats to see what you like the best...a $100 bill is easier on the wallet than a $20k boat that you hate


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Also, is it you and the guys or will you be doing a lot of family time?


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a 22' deep V center console. It was a lot of upkeep, 3/4 ton truck to safely move it. Now I have a 19' bay boat, easier to handle, plus I use it more. The sides are just a little higher than a normal bay boat. I have been in the same places out in the ocean as I did the 22'. Funny, it even has a dryier ride than the 22' deep v had!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just like fisheye48 said. You need to decide what you want to fish for. 
My buddy just bought a 24 cuddy cabin with single inboard motor. A cuddy can only be fished out the back of the boat. A center console can be fished 360 degrees.
They took one trip with me on my 23 center console with twins and now they want a center console. Having two motors really made them feel comfortable as it became dark and we were fishing on the edge. With a 38 to 40 mile trip in front of us in the dark. 
If you get an offshore boat, you will always want a bigger boat. Bigger boats cost a lot more to operate. 
My 23 center console with twin 90's does not use a lot of gas when compared to a boat with twin 250's. I can cruise at 25 and it tops out at right below 40. Around 38-39 mph. I can make the run to the edge with motors running all day with putting around 100 miles on the gps for the trip with 4 people plus me all for about $150.00 in fuel.
Triple that amount for a bigger boat with twin 250's
But then sometimes I want to go into the back inshore waters. I can pretty much go where I want because my boat does not need but about 2 foot to float. Maybe less.
We have some inexpensive kayaks that we throw in the center console if we want to fish up in the shallows. 
A 23 is a perfect size for me, but I so wish I had a bigger boat, and you will to during that first storm you tried to outrun 15 miles out finally catches up to you. You will then wish your boat was bigger. It went from 1-2's to 5-6's real quick. All I could do is just try to keep the boat headed north as much as I could. Very scary, but it would have been just as scary in a bigger boat. 
Just know what your going into and know what's out there. Storms will get you if you fish offshore a lot. And all you can do at that point is ride it out. 

Don't go buy the first or second boat you just have to have. Once someone throws a for sale on the boat , they are ready to move it out of their yard. I bought my boat for half of what the other owner bought it for at legendary marine a year earlier. He was ready to liquidate all toys. Don't get ripped. Make sure to check the boat over and do a sea trial.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You have cash or are you financing? You serious about your fishing?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I would go with a 23-25 ft center console. Twin engines are always better and the boat is easily towed and can be launched at almost any ramp.Plus can be taken as far as the rigs. JMO


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Lots of good advice brewing here- budget will have a lot to do with what you can afford to get. Then based on what kind of fishing / boating you intend to do- you can start looking at what vessels best suits those needs within that budget.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

*Chapman5011, what's the model of your 23' vessel ?*

Thanks to all, some real good advice. I doubt I'll have the time to ask for rides and check out boats. With that said I suppose more research is in order. Yes I do have a family and a Cuddy would be nice but I won't take my family offshore. So its the bay for them. Center console does offer a higher gunnel and some added security from freak wave I guess. I'm positive trolling offshore will be my game as well as seating on top of fishing hole. With that said it looks like its a center console or a bay boat.

I want to fish offshore in summer and most likely bay during winter as well as summer. Not sure how far offshore I need to fish. Some say I can kill all the fish I want within 20 miles, while others say I need to go out further and their are those that say the bay has it all. I don't think running offshore for a 100 miles will be in the cards with me due to a $20 grand budget.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

*Chapman5011, what's the model of your 23' vessel ?*

Thanks to all, some real good advice. I doubt I'll have the time to ask for rides and check out boats. With that said I suppose more research is in order. Yes I do have a family and a Cuddy would be nice but I won't take my family offshore. So its the bay for them. Center console does offer a higher gunnel and some added security from freak wave I guess. I'm positive trolling offshore will be my game as well as seating on top of fishing hole. With that said it looks like its a center console or a bay boat.

I want to fish offshore in summer and most likely bay during winter as well as summer. Not sure how far offshore I need to fish. Some say I can kill all the fish I want within 20 miles, while others say I need to go out further and their are those that say the bay has it all. I don't think running offshore for a 100 miles will be in the cards with me due to a $20 grand budget.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

i think i inferred from the above posts:
1. make yourself a list of requirements, then the nice-to-haves.
2. determine that if it's only you, what discretionary $ will it cost to operate, insure, maintain etc.
3. i'm a big fan of tagging along on other vessels to get a different perspective, meets some new folks, perhaps wet a line etc., and drive to a decision point.
4. my journey took nearly 2 years, ableit a different set of requirements & environment.
5. if you find something you like, new or other, there are plenty of folks on here that would be glad to assist, assess, inspect...you get the point. as you may know/have heard, the 2 happiest days are: buying the vessel/selling the vessel.
good luck, catch 'em up, & post pics when you decide.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*22-24' Bay Boat*

I was always under the impression that if I could *only* have one boat, and wanted to do some "offshore" fishing and still hit our favorite inshore spots AND have one easy enough to trailer to our favorite florida destinations, a 22-24' bay boat was the way to go.
That having been said, I will admit that it is more difficult for us to chase down blue water in our 22' bay boat. If you are looking or the blue offshore water along the northern gulf coast, you are going to have to traver farther offshore (i.e. tuna, wahoo, most mahi, etc). One of the biggest concerns will be fuel capacity- the more fuel you can carry, the better. As most know, you are suppose to plan your fuel consuption in 1/3s. 1/3rd for the trip to your destination, 1/3rd for the return, and 1/3rd reserve (for emergency). So, of course, the more fuel you have, the further offshore you can get. Then if that fails, remember to have your seatow membership in place. The next issue is hull style- most bay boats have a semi-V style hull (a compromise in the offshore deep-V and the flats boat flat bottom). Not real good for running hard offshore in a healthy sea. As a matter of fact, you can beat yourself to death trying to run hard on a good sea (2-3 or more depending on the wave duration and your course thru them). My average comfort zone with our current boat is about 20 miles (depending on conditions). Still a lot of nice snapper spots, plenty of places to catch king mackerel, and a few trolling zones to work. An we can still find _some_ weed lines for targeting dolphin.
Inshore, we can still hit some shallow spots with our 15" draft to target those redfish and trout my wife like so much. And we do a bit inshore, so we added a powerpole and trolling motor to make life a little easier.Most bay boats have a short gunnel on the sides that work up to a fishing platform foward and aft. Additions like T tops and casting platforms can add value and comfort to your bay boat too (depending on the style of fishing you like). So many coices, and so many decisions to make. Go see some dealers, look over some vessels, do a couple sea trials. Only you really know what you will like best- 

A couple videos that may help

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VIC94cCM1Bk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AK8DZoa_k-w

http://youtu.be/7h21u8vWyss


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i have a 21 cape horn cc.yamaha250.lots of new upgrades.shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The cuddy is all but unusable except at anchor on that size boat.

It IS useful in that interest payments can be tax deductable as a second home if you bring a porta potty and a portable stove. If you can sleep, eat and poop aboard it can be considered a second home and interest payments can be classified as mortgage payments. Same for an RV by the way.

But unless you plan to overnight with the family and drop anchor somewhere the cuddy becomes a storage space while underway for the most part. And without air conditioning in the summer it's too hot during the day most of the time.

I'd lean to a center console, maybe with a big v- bench forward where the kids can stretch out, even have a sumbrella shade made that covers the bench and rises to a t-top. Something easy to roll up and roll down and snap in place.

In general, bimini tops in the back are a pain if you do a lot of fishing.

Bean bag chairs are a big hit with the kids too.

SUN TAN LOTION!!!

Jim


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

You really should check out both CC and cuddy. I see a lot of guys here like the CC's I much prefer my cuddy. I stay Dry!! Cc's are wet when there's wind and a chop I don't care how nice of a CC it is. I fish off shore mostly. I fish in the winter a lot too. I stay warm and out of the wind!! A cuddy is also much more family friendly. I also love having a head on my boat. The ladies will really appreciate that! Not only is it a great fishing boat I can load 8 people up to go to air shows, fireworks and beach rides to paradise.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> *Chapman5011, what's the model of your 23' vessel ?*
> 
> Thanks to all, some real good advice. I doubt I'll have the time to ask for rides and check out boats. With that said I suppose more research is in order. Yes I do have a family and a Cuddy would be nice but I won't take my family offshore. So its the bay for them. Center console does offer a higher gunnel and some added security from freak wave I guess. I'm positive trolling offshore will be my game as well as seating on top of fishing hole. With that said it looks like its a center console or a bay boat.
> 
> I want to fish offshore in summer and most likely bay during winter as well as summer. Not sure how far offshore I need to fish. Some say I can kill all the fish I want within 20 miles, while others say I need to go out further and their are those that say the bay has it all. I don't think running offshore for a 100 miles will be in the cards with me due to a $20 grand budget.


I have a sea fox 237 with twin 90's
I run it to the edge 40 miles out any weekend I put the boat in the water. I only put the boat in the water when the seas forcast is 1-2's. But have left the pass in 3 and 4's to run 15 miles out knowing its rough. And it was, but we caught fish.
You said you mainly want to troll, but you will get sick of king mackerels eventually and want to get a bigger boat to go farther. In search of blue water fish. Or at least try for the blue water fish. Its fun either way. 
You can get a nice rig for under 20,000 for sure.
If you search hard, you can find a great deal. 
Go to a boat lot and get in some different boats.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I have a sea fox 237 with twin 90's
> I run it to the edge 40 miles out any weekend I put the boat in the water. I only put the boat in the water when the seas forcast is 1-2's. But have left the pass in 3 and 4's to run 15 miles out knowing its rough. And it was, but we caught fish.
> You said you mainly want to troll, but you will get sick of king mackerels eventually and want to get a bigger boat to go farther. In search of blue water fish. Or at least try for the blue water fish. Its fun either way.
> You can get a nice rig for under 20,000 for sure.
> ...


seafox 237


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with the other statements, there is no perfect boat. Test drive several makes until you find one that suits the majority of your wish list. I've had everything from a Jon boat to a blue water boat. Now back to a bay boat. Good luck!!! Big decision


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

Curious what model boat you have I've been looking for a 19 bay boat.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Love my key west 186 bay reef. I would assume the larger ones are just as good!!


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got a 22' walkaround (for sale BTW) and I bought it because I thought it would be the best for the "Family + dog" to go out and beat around in. Turns out that I do more fishing, by myself, than we do family stuff. So, that's why my walkaround is currently for sale, so I can move to a center console that I can fish from by myself more easily. Just for FYI, my boat and trailer weighs 4880 and I pull it just fine with a 2007 Tacoma PreRunner (2WD). I agree with previous comments stating you should spend some time in various types to get a feel for what you like. Even when you decide the type, you still have to find out what little extras you'd like and what you can do without. Enjoy the search...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Try out several makes and engines before you buy


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, I think its narrowed down to CC or Bay boat. Got my eyes on a few bay boats and looking at a few center consoles. Love the idea of two motors.

*What's the difference in catching fish at 2o miles offshore verses going to the edge at 40 miles, fish wise? *

Again, some great advice. Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You may have to get out 35-40 miles to find blue water depending on conditions... within 20 miles... not so much


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> *
> Thanks to all, some real good advice. I doubt I'll have the time to ask for rides and check out boats.*


*

How soon you plan on buying? Not trying to be sarcastic but, If you don't have the time to ask for a ride (lots of folks here offer up all the time), how will you have time for your own boat? Couple hundred in gas money on several different boats will be well worth your money/search. Once you settle on which type, make sure YOU like the boat setup. Everyone has likes and dislikes like REALTOR said. Good luck with your search.*


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

spinfactor said:


> Yep, I think its narrowed down to CC or Bay boat. Got my eyes on a few bay boats and looking at a few center consoles. Love the idea of two motors.
> 
> *What's the difference in catching fish at 2o miles offshore verses going to the edge at 40 miles, fish wise? *
> 
> Again, some great advice. Thanks :notworthy:


 
Huge difference in the quality of fish you'll find at 20 miles vs. 40+ miles. When I leave the Destin pass I rarely stop until I've traveled 40-60 miles. Here in Destin the charter, head boat, and many recreational boats hit close in areas too hard. I have a 31 Cape Horn and I think my next boat (1-3 years away) will be a 38-42' Express. Our ideal trip would be bottom fishing in the afternoon, being at the rigs before dark to catch the evening bite, sword fishing the night and catching the morning bite at the rigs before running home.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Get the Haney Brand All-Porpoise Multi strato-latisphere Simbo-Tranverse Baquatic Sub, complete with kitchen and 50 caliber machine gun!


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

todd in the bay said:


> Get the Haney Brand All-Porpoise Multi strato-latisphere Simbo-Tranverse Baquatic Sub, complete with kitchen and 50 caliber machine gun!


Exactly what I need! Screw the wave forecast, just dive deeper!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



PlaneToSea said:


> spinfactor said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I think its narrowed down to CC or Bay boat. Got my eyes on a few bay boats and looking at a few center consoles. Love the idea of two motors.
> ...


I want to go on that trip, never been to the rigs...

Hint


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

For me, a bay boat is the ticket. Have a 22' cape horn bay boat now and it can fish offshore pretty well and still has flush casting decks for inshore


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

kahala boy said:


> How soon you plan on buying? Not trying to be sarcastic but, If you don't have the time to ask for a ride (lots of folks here offer up all the time), how will you have time for your own boat? Couple hundred in gas money on several different boats will be well worth your money/search. Once you settle on which type, make sure YOU like the boat setup. Everyone has likes and dislikes like REALTOR said. Good luck with your search.



Again, some good input :notworthy:

Nope, your not being sarcastic at all, this is exactly what I asked for and thanks. I'm working a heavy schedule away from home during the next two years (28 days work and 14 days home) and getting a boat before or around start of summer is high on my list. Thanks.

Seems to me a 24 ft Bay Boat can travel to the edge and fish during summer months so long as seas and winds are cooperative. The bay boat consumes less fuel being it rides higher out of water (less draft). Winter time is a bit rough and days fishing offshore are few no mater what type of vessel you have, unless of course you like getting knocked around. Thus far its starting to lean towards a 22 or 24 bay boat. 

Have I over looked anything?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just my opinion but I would not take a bay boat to the edge it could get very nasty in a heart beat if a storm blows up not saying it can't handle it but it can make for a huge pucker factor and this is coming from someone who fishes his single engine 1979 hydra sport cc 40+ miles off shore


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

cody&ryand said:


> Just my opinion but I would not take a bay boat to the edge it could get very nasty in a heart beat if a storm blows up not saying it can't handle it but it can make for a huge pucker factor and this is coming from someone who fishes his single engine 1979 hydra sport cc 40+ miles off shore


I been to the edge in my 21 cobia bay quite a few times. Pay close attention to the weather and you'll do fine. You are right! There is quite the pucker factor when traveling that far. I don't ever turn the engine off when going that far.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Speaking from experience on the 28/14 thing. Dont buy a boat, post when you want to go fishing and pay a little more then your share. Folks will remember this and you will be invited on the boats that produce more often.

That 14 days off goes by fast with all the stuff that builds up those 28 days on. If you want a boat to joy ride in thats a different story.

You will come out WAY cheaper.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> Speaking from experience on the 28/14 thing. Dont buy a boat, post when you want to go fishing and pay a little more then your share. Folks will remember this and you will be invited on the boats that produce more often.
> 
> That 14 days off goes by fast with all the stuff that builds up those 28 days on. If you want a boat to joy ride in thats a different story.
> 
> You will come out WAY cheaper.



Some good advice man but I have some grown boys I'd rather spend time fishing with.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Times with loved ones are priceless. 

Have fun with which ever one you buy.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/4273957953.html


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/4273957953.html



Nice boat, is it yours? If so.... 

What's the fuel consumption? 

What's minimum draft to float? 

Any soft spots? 

Hours on engines?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone sent me a PM stating I should be careful purchasing one of these 30 year old MAKOs. Something about stringers and decking made of wood. About what year did makers stop using wood?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I stopped looking at Makos when they started putting Mercury motors on the back.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> Someone sent me a PM stating I should be careful purchasing one of these 30 year old MAKOs. Something about stringers and decking made of wood. About what year did makers stop using wood?


Just have it checked out used to have a 1976 19 mako and it was solid as a rock I would be more worried about old fuel tanks there are a lot of very old makos on the water and i don't think it is because they are junk just my 2 cents


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

cody&ryand said:


> Just have it checked out used to have a 1976 19 mako and it was solid as a rock I would be more worried about old fuel tanks there are a lot of very old makos on the water and i don't think it is because they are junk just my 2 cents[/QUOTE
> 
> That's a really good point "old fuel tanks", thanks. :notworthy:


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

i have a 87 mako c/c and i pulled the floor on it this past fall and found no damage to anything except the tank !


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody know what the draft is on that MAKO 254 in this thread is?


----------

